# Hirsch artisan buffalo grain strap on Oris big crown



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

http://http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w390/iampaul87/Mobile Uploads/IMAG1853_zps29tonivj.jpg

Just replaced the strap on my big crown pointer date with a beautiful leather Hirsch. Wasn't very expensive at £22 but it's beautiful and I love the buffalo grain


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice. I got my first 2 hirsch straps this week and am very impressed.


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

I almost went for a duke with depoyant clasp but then found this at a nice price. Needless to say I'm not dissapointed. Thanks for posting my picture just getting to grips with image uploading


----------

